# Worried for my poor rescue cat flying from the Middle East tonight



## Bobalina17 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I know there's mixed views about rescuing from overseas whilst rescue shelters here are bursting at the seams, but the stray and abandoned cat problem is so severe in the UAE (and some other countries too).

I read about an adorable special needs cat who has had such a horrific life until now, poor wee soul. He's been waiting for adoption for quite a long time and he just melted my heart .

So, we're adopting him, and after waiting a few weeks I'm finally going to collect him from the airport tomorrow evening. I just can't wait to meet him!

I've been so worried as it must be all such a stressful experience for him. I'm still awake, cant sleep, and constantly checking the online flight tracker to see where he is on his big journey !


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

It is so exciting to expect a new family member! Good of you go adopt a cat with special needs who has been overlooked for long.
If you have cat soup to hand that’s something very good to offer after a long stressful trip. 
My fingers are crossed for a safe journey and areival!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m sure it was a bit of an ordeal for him, but worth it to have a new safe and living home with you 

Hope he settles quickly.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

I think we tend to find those we are going to have a speci bond with and you have find a kitty that needs you more than most. No matter where you save a kitty from, what counts is that one stole your heart and you are saving a life. All lives count! I think you are marvelous! I look forward to hearing all abou kitty once you ge settled.


----------



## Bobalina17 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks very much @ChaosCat @Lurcherlad @Jcatbird 

I'm so relieved that he arrived safely and the long flight is over. He'll be at the Animal Reception Centre at Heathrow now, which will hopefully be less stressful for him. Trying not to clock-watch too much before I can go and meet him!

Thanks also for the tip about the soup @ChaosCat. I think we still have some that I can give him (we bought some to help with hydration during the recent heat wave). I'll need to initially keep him on the RC kibble he was on previously, but I was also thinking of lightly poaching and shredding some chicken thigh/breast in broth for him too. Don't want to upset his tummy, so I'll be slowly transitioning him onto our usual good quality Zooplus wet food once he's settled.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Hoping for news and photos!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Good luck @Bobalina17 :Cat


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Just come across this thread @Bobalina17 . How are things?? Any pics?


----------



## Bobalina17 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello everyone and thanks for your good wishes!

He's just adorable! He's settled in really well so far. Incredibly affectionate and loves human company, which is amazing considering everything he's been through. He was apparently abandoned and abused by people, and they also believe he has been badly attacked by other street cats. 

He's been eating, drinking, playing and using the litter box with no problems. After a few carpet scratching incidents, he's now using the scratch posts regularly too.

He's visually impaired. I've attached a pic of him - as you'll see, he only has one eye, he was found with that eye missing. They cleaned the area and he had eye surgery. You can't really see in the photo, but his remaining eye is a really vivid yellow colour. They said that he has very weak eyesight in his remaining eye too.

He also has a missing tail, poor soul. He was found with his tail broken off. I don't know what caused it. You can't see it in that photo, but all he has left is a tiny stump  

I worry if this will make introducing him to my resident cats more difficult, because I believe cats use their tails to communicate to each other?

He seems to be able to move about ok though, so he appears to have adapted to his injuries.

He also had lots of scars and bruising over his face and body, and he was skin and bones when they rescued him, but these have healed and he's been well fed during his several months in foster care. There's just some small patches of thinner fur of tiny bald patches remaining. He's also been neutered and had a dental treatment.

Sadly, he also suffered some kind of trauma to his hips in the past, the bones were fractured and healed the wrong way. The bone sticks out more on one side, but the rescue vet didn't think he is in pain. 

I have noticed that although he spends a lot of time grooming - as all cats do - I haven't seen him groom his bum. He looks clean around the bum so maybe I just haven't seen him do it, but I worry that maybe he can't lift his leg at that angle to groom there, because of his injuries. I'll ask the vet when I take him in for his first check up this week. 

I've been given his vet records, pet passport and also the X-rays of his hip so I'll be taking all these to our vet too. 

We're so happy to have him and I hope he feels much happier and safer now - and that the big journey was worth it!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Aww, he is really cute! So glad he landed on his paws with you and that you already adore him.
The missing tale can i deed complicate things a little for your other cats, but I‘m sure you will do fine.

I hope for many updates and photos!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I do love a cat with a bonnet. Congratulations to you all.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Aww bless him! 

He’s a lucky boy to have found you 

He can live out the rest of his days in comfort and surrounded by love


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

He is a little beauty! Bless you for adopting him x


----------



## Bobalina17 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks everyone!  He's a wee sweetheart!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

He's a beautiful, brave boy and very lucky to have found you


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations, he’s an absolute sweetheart


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Congratulations to you all. He’s so lovely ❤. I hope he now gets a peaceful, stressless, painless life.... as such a terribly sad beginning. I hope your resident cats are kind to him. Please update us and good luck.


----------



## Bobalina17 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thank you all for your kind words and good wishes 

He's settling in really well. He follows us about everywhere and he's very chatty and vocal! 

I've been scent swapping and did a room swap last night. He is incredibly curious to find out what's going on in the other rooms he can't get into and doesn't seem at all daunted by the cat smells.

My other boy cat also seems cautiously curious about the new noises and smells, and I can tell he too wants to investigate further. He's a gentle giant so I'm hopeful they will eventually be come good friends. 

My girl cat is usually the braver of the two, but she hissed at the smell of the new cat, so she must be scared. I definitely need to take it slowly, as I think it will take longer for her to accept him. Fortunately, they are both mellow cats and never lash out and scratch or bite when scared or stressed. However, this is obviously a completely different situation so we'll be taking baby steps!

Thanks again everyone x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck with intros @Bobalina17


----------



## Bobalina17 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I had a cat without a tail that I introduced to Dave who was my resident at the time. It all went perfectly well, no issue with there being a tail missing. Just slow is good, but I think you are doing that so all should be good.


----------



## Bobalina17 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks - that's very reassuring to hear @MilleD, as I've been worrying about it a lot!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How is he doing now? Hope he is settling in. Would love to see some more photos, he looks such a sweet cat


----------



## Bobalina17 (Oct 3, 2018)

He's doing well, thank you 

He's desperate to have run of the house and hang about with both humans and the other cats!

I get really sad when I see him grooming his tail stump and try not to think about everything he's been through 

Attached a few more photos!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

So gorgeous!! I love his cheeky wink :Kiss


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

How much sight do you think he has @Bobalina17 ?He looks as though he is looking out of the window and also looking at you? It would be nice if his sight is better than they thought it was . He looks surprisingly relaxed.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

He looks lovely and sounds to be a lovely fella altogether! So good that he has found a caring loving home at last.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi, 

He looks lovely and like he's settling in well. I would try not to dwell or worry about his past but look forward to the loving future he has ahead of him...

Hannah


----------



## Bobalina17 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. I like the description of a 'cheeky wink' @Treaclesmum! 

I was thinking the same thing @TriTri, he does seem to be able to see things. I was trying not to get my hopes up, but I took him for his first check up with our local vet this week and he checked his eye. The vet said that he can see! However, his eye is slow to react, so maybe that's what they meant by weak eye.

The vet said he is in good condition and looked at the x-rays I sent him. As well as a broken tail and hip bone, he also broke his leg at some point which I hadn't realised . I suspect it could have been a car accident that caused all the fractures, but since he was living on the streets, he wasn't treated so the bones healed the wrong way.

The vet also said his teeth look good but that his gums are quite red. He had a dental cleaning treatment when he was getting his eye op. I'm giving him some Plaque Off but I don't really feel that it does anything. He's definitely not up for having his teeth brushed (yet!) but I'm trying to use the Pet Dent oral gel for now. He also appears to have had feline acne in the past, which might be another reason why he's a bit sensitive about being touched around the mouth.

Introductions with our resident cats have been mixed. At the moment, the resident cats sleep in a separate part of the house from the new cat, and only the two boys spend periods of supervised time together, as both resident and new boy cat were desperate to meet (after a scent swapping, site swapping and meeting through the pet gate). They already seem to be very good friends, lots of running about and playing with each other. They both take turns doing the chasing so I'm confident that it's going well. They also had a snooze curled up next to each other, only just touching.

However, girl cat is not impressed! The hissing and growling through the gate seemed to stop so I let them meet, but I've had to go back a step twice, because she hisses and growls if he goes anywhere near her. No fighting or attempting to fight, but lots of warning hisses. So, they are not allowed to spend time together yet. I do hope it improves over time though 

There's also been some soft stool issues, but I'm going to start a separate thread about that...

Thanks again all for your advice and good wishes!


----------



## GoshaandCo (Aug 8, 2019)

So nice of you to rescue that sweet kitty!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Bobalina17

What a handsome guy Very regal looking, like an Egyptian cat statue.

Lovely you were able to give him a home.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So pleased to see you rescued him and gave him a home. He is stunning and a credit to you. How is he doing @Bobalina17


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

How are they all getting along now @Bobalina17 ?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh he is just adorable! From a very sad beginning he is now loved and it’s a happy ending to your story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## moomoowawa (May 19, 2019)

How is everything going?!


----------

